# High/low kitchen sink disposal problem



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just modified a high/low kitchen sink. The homeowner wanted the disposal moved to the low side for convenience. The drain is 1 1/2" lower than the disposal outlet so I did not think it would be a problem. I did the standard hookup with a disposal kit. I have an arm straight out of the disposal into a baffle tee directly under the strainer. directly under the tee(I had to cut part of to get trap high enough) I used a rough in glue trap with a street trap adapter. The waste enters the wall behind the disposal so I used a 60 and ran over to the trap. The sink is island vented properly with a vertical tee directly behind the wall. My fall is perfect throughout the entire drainage line. 

So my problem is......when the disposal is ran with about 4" of water above it after alittle while the water will start coming up the high side. How can I eliminate this? The disposal is 1/2 horse power. It just seems like the waste pipe can not remove the water fast enough and it just starts backing up. 

Thank you for taking the time to read and respknd to this hope to hear some good news,

Brandon


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Still no intro...but you have lots of questions.


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Didnt know to do into*

I will go do it now thanks.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> I just modified a high/low kitchen sink. The homeowner wanted the disposal moved to the low side for convenience. The drain is 1 1/2" lower than the disposal outlet so I did not think it would be a problem. I did the standard hookup with a disposal kit. I have an arm straight out of the disposal into a baffle tee directly under the strainer. directly under the tee(I had to cut part of to get trap high enough) I used a rough in glue trap with a street trap adapter. The waste enters the wall behind the disposal so I used a 60 and ran over to the trap. The sink is island vented properly with a vertical tee directly behind the wall. My fall is perfect throughout the entire drainage line.
> 
> So my problem is......when the disposal is ran with about 4" of water above it after alittle while the water will start coming up the high side. How can I eliminate this? The disposal is 1/2 horse power. It just seems like the waste pipe can not remove the water fast enough and it just starts backing up.
> 
> ...


It'd backing up because it's clogged somewhere would be my guess.

Was this a remodel where you tied the new kitchen waste into an existing gal/CI line or are we talking new construction?

Pictures would be a big help, btw.

Also -- Why didn't you use a Sched. 40 Union p-trap instead of the Sched. 40 glue trap?


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

There is no clog in the line. When the sink is draining on its own there is no problem (only when the disposal runs). This is a newer home probably 5 years old ran all in PVC. All I did was move the disposal from the high side to the low side. I did not use the union p-trap because the supply house was out of them and I needed to get the sink back up and running and not search all over for trap. They are close friends so I know they will call me if they have any problems and I can go back over and change out trap. I have taken some videos on my tablet but need to figure out how to upload. Tried to explain as best I could.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I had this exact situation a few months back. The home warranty plumber told the HO that the sink was plumbed incorrectly. In fact after I called BS, the home warranty company sent a second plumber out and they confirmed the sink was plumbed backwards and the drain needed lowering in the wall...Ma'am we need to break out your brick wall and replumb your drain. BTW, the house is 40 yrs old and has never had this issue before. I worked for the previous owner.

I told the new HO I would fix it without breaking the wall or brick...if not I would pay for it.

I ran a closet auger thru the wall stub out, cleared and drained fine. Then I ran the line thru the wall C/O just for insurance on my part.

I got paid and the HO got their money back for the bogus and fraudulent charges from the first 2 yahoos.

Don't discount the fact that it may have a partial clog at the santee...


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ill have to go check it out again. I will wait until I can get union P-trap so I only have to go back once. This would make sense (partial blockage). BTW Titan your picture is pretty neat but somewhat creepy.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> Ill have to go check it out again. I will wait until I can get union P-trap so I only have to go back once. This would make sense (partial blockage). BTW Titan your picture is pretty neat but somewhat creepy.


If you plumbed it as described, then there shouldn't be any issues.

They aren't serial killers trying to grind up a body in the disposal, right?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

Does human flesh tend to stick to the pipes more? I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Trying to learn something whats a baffle T? We use just a sanitary T


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Sd i think a baffle tee is a slip joint tee with a plastic divider. Not sure as i hardpipe.

Could your slip joint piping b to long going into the trap


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Platinum824 said:


> Does human flesh tend to stick to the pipes more? I'll have to look into that one.


Thats what bio clean is good for


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> Does human flesh tend to stick to the pipes more? I'll have to look into that one.


Ask your serial killers.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Disposal - Cereal killer...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> Does human flesh tend to stick to the pipes more? I'll have to look into that one.



No doesn't seem to.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Sd i think a baffle tee is a slip joint tee with a plastic divider. Not sure as i hardpipe.
> 
> Could your slip joint piping b to long going into the trap


 
correct....slip joint baffle tee has a divider


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> I just modified a high/low kitchen sink. The homeowner wanted the disposal moved to the low side for convenience. The drain is 1 1/2" lower than the disposal outlet so I did not think it would be a problem. I did the standard hookup with a disposal kit. I have an arm straight out of the disposal into a baffle tee directly under the strainer. directly under the tee(I had to cut part of to get trap high enough) I used a rough in glue trap with a street trap adapter. The waste enters the wall behind the disposal so I used a 60 and ran over to the trap. The sink is island vented properly with a vertical tee directly behind the wall. My fall is perfect throughout the entire drainage line.
> 
> So my problem is......when the disposal is ran with about 4" of water above it after alittle while the water will start coming up the high side. How can I eliminate this? The disposal is 1/2 horse power. It just seems like the waste pipe can not remove the water fast enough and it just starts backing up.
> 
> ...


hard to tell without photo so this may not work

if space permits....and if there isn't a stoppage involved
set trap to disposal outlet
install 90° discharge el (comes with the disposal)
instead of the flaired tailpiece at the disposal outlet
connect baffle tee directly to disposal 90°,
swing trap connection to directly under baffle tee,
connect sink side with flaired tailpiece and 1½ slip joint waste el


----------

